# packaging supplies



## poolycoo (Jan 7, 2007)

Somebody please tell me where I can find affordable packaging supplies and also what the best shipping supplies for t's.


----------



## 48HourGraphics (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello welcome to T-shirt Forum
If you plan on shipping USPS you can get free Priority mail boxes and tyvek bags(which are great for Tee's) for FREE. Just go to USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) and then to store and there is a bunch of free items you can get and they will ship them right to you.
Good Luck,
Jason


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

You might also want to check out www.ULINE.com.


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

Check out Paper Mart Packaging Store they seem to be the least expensive.


----------

